# Please Help Me



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

this is for my pigeon gina, the one that flew away...and came back...with a cut into her wing or more of a hole....but she was good before...but now its downhilll!

my father think she is dieing...and i really wouldnt be able to like live with myself if she died....

but i was asking if anyone ever had a pigeon that died of old age...cuz the person that gave me her the pigeon keeper said of old age and couldnt have eegs and it hurt her....so i was asking if anyone ever had that...she just lies down and beaths heavy...she still bites when she doesnt want to be touch, thats the same....but my dad said when she poo'd bloood also came out...and i dont know what it could be....so if anyone would like to help that would mean so much right now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The bloody feces is not a good sign. If you haven't done so, get Gina inside and on or under supplemental heat. Make sure she is drinking water, and if she isn't, syringe some water or electrolytes to her. The bleeding is potentially fatal as is egg peritonitis, and you really need to get Gina in to see a vet or an experienced rehabber right away .. like tonight if possible.

Where are you located? Perhaps we can help you find someone to assist with Gina.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

I'm sorry to hear your pigeon Gina is not doing well As Terry suggested, you should probably get this bird to a vet ASAP. The bloody stools are very worrying. 

Do you have any meds on hand at all for the pigeon? One thing that comes to mind is intestinal damage caused by worms. A pigeon of mine had the exact same symtoms as yours, including the bloody feces. 

Time is really important right now. If you have any meds for worms, you should probably use them immediately. If you have some, but are unsure of doses, post back.

keep us posted,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Coccidiosis also causes bloody stools as well as egg impactment.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My Gina~ I have some wormer medication. If you need some, with instructions, please private message me and I will send it to you in the mail. Talk to your parent(s) about this first.But seriously, an avian vet really needs to have a look at her for this and the wing problem as well before infection sets in. Have you applied anything, like neosporin to it?Time is VERY important now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Victor, I think the wing problem was actually a prior injury from a few months ago. She was just identifying that this was the same pigeon that got lost for almost a week before they found it at the front door with the hurt wing. I believe that she now means that the bird is suffering from a (probably) unrelated illness separated by those months (it was in February) from then.

Blood in the poop can express a number of ways and there has been no description here. Blood passing through the intestines from higher up where you'd expect threadworms (Capillaria) to be would usually express as "occult blood" or a dark to black stool. It usually takes examination through a microscope to detect the individual blood cells because they can be so well mixed with the feces.

"Frank blood" (a separate stain of bright red blood) in an avian stool can have a few different origins--the kidneys, oviduct, cloaca, intestines or associated piping (and others if you want to get into a hemorrhaging organ further up). It takes a VERY precise description to be of much use here (in the pure verbal).

The fact that the bird is breathing heavily can mean anything from anemia to infection so even that's not a lot of help. If it were my bird, I'd be doing a lot of very fast lab (because I can) and/or get it to a vet immediately because there's probably not a lot of time to try this, not see results and then try that. This is one of those things that usually needs to be gotten right the first time whether it's threadworms, bad coccidiosis, egg related peritonitis, or something else. As much as some wormers knock the stuffing out of them, it's sometimes a real bad idea to worm if it's one of the other diseases.

I can think of too many arguments for why it could be any of the different possibilities, especially considering that there's no telling what the bird ate or drank in the time that it took to walk home after it's initial injury back in February. Quite a history when you go back and look. I sure which my gina would tell us more detail and where she's at so we could hopefully get a rehabber or vet plan worked out.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pidgey, I went back and re-read My Gina's original post and now realize it was the same pigeon. The heavy breathing does concern me , not good. With pigeons ,when they are sick and showing various symptoms, one may be able to narrow it down to somethings that could be wrong, but you are so right, lab work is definatly the best way to go on a patient like "My Gina". I hope they get her in as soon as possible before it is too late.


----------

